# Betta in a Thailand themed tank. (Vector Art + Paint.NET)



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hah, I think it turned out pretty well.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

It does look pretty good! Though I'm not too sure how it's Thai themed, honestly... is it the tea-colored water? >>
Either way, good job~


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Cute!! 
I love his eyes ~
C:


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> It does look pretty good! Though I'm not too sure how it's Thai themed, honestly... is it the tea-colored water? >>
> Either way, good job~


It's the water and the rice plant behind him.  Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Ah, that's a rice plant?
Granted, I've never actually seen one underwater >> (I suppose next time I visit my ยาย I'll tag along with a few uncles to the rice field and look underwater with some goggles, lol.)
But really like it. It's different than the usual art I see, which is either a betta with no background, or a betta with a tank background... xD
Natural environ is pretty refreshing... makes me want to draw something like that.


----------



## Veronica (Jan 31, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Cool! But...WHY HAVEN'T YOU BEEN WORKING ON PRISONER?!?? Haha, lol. ;-) I love the betta pic though.


----------

